

Nvidia CEO: We have a CPU strategy - ukdm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20013543-64.html

======
adbge
I can't understand why we aren't seeing companies producing ARM-based
notebooks. The high end Tegra chips would be great for ultra portables and
tossing them into even 15" notebooks would probably be feasible. The chips are
capable of 1080p H.264/VC-1/MPEG-4 video decoding!

Really, if you're at the point where ARM isn't powerful enough, you shouldn't
be using a laptop for whatever it is that you're doing.

I suppose the largest issue is probably OEMs shying away from an architecture
that doesn't support a mainstream desktop OS, but I think that there is a lot
of money to be made by playing to ARMs advantages.

